# Really...? cel already??



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Disconnect the battery for a few minutes......reconnect and drive it to see if it re sets.
Sometimes new cars set false codes while going through the learning proceedure.

I do not know what the code means....someone else will pop in shortly with that info.

Rob


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

This is an O2 sensor slow response on bank 1 cel. You can find more info in the google machine on this issue. Maybe a bad sensor. I am no expert.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I got the same Check Engine light code last night. 02 sensor. Some info I read online says to reset it and see if it comes back. I think I'll do that tomorrow and wait and see before I make an appointment.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well **** maybe I should have done that before dropping it off at the dealership. Now I have a pos truck to drive while it's there ugh.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tcruze94 said:


> Well **** maybe I should have done that before dropping it off at the dealership. Now I have a pos truck to drive while it's there ugh.


I would have done the same thing (dropped it off at the dealer). If you have a faulty sensor, they should replace it no problem.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am thinking its not though. Worse case. It's my opinion that the sensor fails because of an issue with buildup of carbon and exhaust soot in the exhaust tubes.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I had a cel come on two separate times and it went away after a couple restarts both times....never pulled a code


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The exhaust system is the weak link in this car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tcruze94 said:


> Already got a code.... A p0133 code...? Anyone have any experience with this one and what they need to do?


Hey tcruze94,

I understand you took your Cruze into the dealership for this concern. Any update from the appointment? Please let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. Always happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey tcruze94,
> 
> I understand you took your Cruze into the dealership for this concern. Any update from the appointment? Please let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. Always happy to help!
> 
> ...


I haven't heard from them yet. I was told they are a few techs down today so they can't guarantee it will be done today. I am number 3 in line. I hope they get done today...thanks for the concern Pat.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tcruze94 said:


> I haven't heard from them yet. I was told they are a few techs down today so they can't guarantee it will be done today. I am number 3 in line. I hope they get done today...thanks for the concern Pat.


Not a problem! Be sure to let me know what the end decision was. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

